# Former astronaut John Glenn, the first American to orbit Earth, has died at 95.



## Kraut783 (Dec 8, 2016)

Rest in Peace Sir.......you have truly touched the face of God.

John Glenn, first American to orbit Earth, dies aged 95 - BBC News

"Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth,
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed and joined the tumbling mirth of sun-split clouds -
and done a hundred things You have not dreamed of -
wheeled and soared and swung high in the sunlit silence.
Hovering there I've chased the shouting wind along
and flung my eager craft through footless halls of air.

"Up, up the long delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace,
where never lark, or even eagle, flew;
and, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
the high untrespassed sanctity of space,
put out my hand and touched the face of God."


----------



## Grunt (Dec 8, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Marine! Many young men aspired to be you!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2016)

Semper Fi, sir.  Rest easy.

This was always one of my favorite article on John Glenn and his flying career.

John Glenn - Biography of Astronaut and Sabre jet pilot in Korean War


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2016)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2016)

This has been posted before, but absolutely a fantastic tribute to John Glenn -


----------



## Dame (Dec 8, 2016)

Rest in peace, Marine. 
A great American hero.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 8, 2016)

I heard stories that, back when he was a Senator, he regularly invited young enlisted Marines that couldn't make it home for the holidays into his home.  He also went to great lengths not to cash in on his fame.  Class act.  A great American.

Godspeed.


----------



## CDG (Dec 8, 2016)

RIP, Sir.  What a life.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 9, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This has been posted before, but absolutely a fantastic tribute to John Glenn -



Posted this on facebook. Rest easy sir...

M.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 9, 2016)

Godspeed, John Glenn.....


----------



## Gunz (Dec 9, 2016)

He was some kinda man, all right. Semper Fi and Hand Salute.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Big pair swinging in the breeze, is about the only way I can equate the life he lived. RIP Sir.


----------



## DC (Dec 9, 2016)

Did it all did it right oorah Marine till the end.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 10, 2016)

RIP... What an amazing man.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

RIP Sir!


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2016)

A true pioneer. Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Marine, Astronaut, and Senator. What an outstanding American.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 13, 2016)

Godspeed, John Glenn.


----------

